
Jay W. Forrester Dies at 98; a Pioneer in Computer Models - yagibear
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/18/technology/jay-forrester-dead.html
======
chmaynard
From the article:

Professor Forrester abandoned digital computing in 1956, in part because he
believed that the major innovations in the field had been made. “I might not
have envisioned how much smaller and faster they’d be, but the fundamental
logic hasn’t changed.”

Take that, Silicon Valley!

~~~
hga
I heard that from his own mouth in the one talk of his I attended, and having
read this book [https://www.amazon.com/Project-Whirlwind-History-Pioneer-
Com...](https://www.amazon.com/Project-Whirlwind-History-Pioneer-
Computer/dp/0932376096/) I knew he was right.

Although "logic" might not make clear what we're talking about, it's things
like parallel execution, modularity, 3D core memory, the first seriously
useful form of it which got us going until DRAM, etc.

Note HN has this currently larger discussion of him:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12983740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12983740)

